# FS - Shellies -Neolamprologus Multifasciatus



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have for sale these shell dwellers. They are a fascinating fish and are amazing to watch. I just love to watch them move the sand with their mouths and take cover in their shells!

Females get to be aprox 3/4" - 1" with males reaching 1.5" - 2". They live in colony`s and of course it depends on how many you have.

My multi`s live in a 33gal, species only tank with a few dithers at the top, and some snails.

Minimum requirement for a group of multi`s of 4 would be a 10gal tank, however, a larger tank would be preferrable. Because once they start re-producing, you will need to upgrade to a larger tank!!!!

They need a high PH mine is about 8.2 and lots, and lots and lots of shells as this is where they live!!! I used Caribsea Aragamax Select Sand / Substrate.

They are $5 each, please PM me.

I am located in Maple Ridge - thanks for looking!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

would these cuties be ok with my lamprologus meleagris?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

From what I have searched, I don't think they would go with your meleagris.

Here is a good site for researching:

ShellDwellers.com - Index


----------



## tammam (Apr 22, 2010)

I would love some, but live in victoria. Is there anyway we could make arrangements?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

PM Sent!!!!!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Just wanted to say very nice fishies you have there! I've wanted to set up a tank with these guys for ages but only have a 5 gallon I could use right now. I shall be good, avoid MTS and keep waiting for now...


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Teija for the compliments! I guess avoiding MTS is probably a good thing for you right now.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a bump


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Multies can go with Meleagris as long as it's a 48" footprint with a visual barrier. This is the general consensus for mixing most shelldwellers together.


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

How friendly are Multies to new Multies? I have 5 already and would like to introduce a few more and build the colony up.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

For me I was going to do the same thing, but decided against it for fear the "new" ones would not be welcomed. I guess if you have a large enough tank, it MIGHT work. I don't know anyone who has tried this, so its hard for me to give you an answer - sorry.



Arthur Malloy said:


> How friendly are Multies to new Multies? I have 5 already and would like to introduce a few more and build the colony up.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Still for sale


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

You have a PM.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have them for sale.


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

PM in th'house.


----------



## Tychevelle (Dec 17, 2010)

Free bump! 

To anyone thinking of buying kims shellies, they are all in excellent healthy condition! she takes very good care of her fish. I love this tank! I always watch them when im at her house 

Ty


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Ty I appreciate it. Still have some for sale.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

for sale still


----------

